# Ambush (My take on the subject)



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

sweeeeeet!!!!!!!!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Very cool


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

looks tippy ;D


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice. I discovered that boat will be in Texas soon. It is going to Scott Sommerlatte (reknown guide, regional editor for Shallow Water Angler and outdoor photographer). It is getting a TillerPillar, already shipped!

Joe


----------



## jbuch1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Sommerlatte will put a few marks on it while trialing.
He is an excellent guide, but hard on equipment.


----------



## jbuch1 (Feb 17, 2007)

BTW,
He is by far the best fishing related photographer I am aware.
Check out his website and pics in the glossys. www.scottsommerlatte.com


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

[smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif]
uh, holy cow. BY FAR the best outdoor photographer I have ever seen and I know other "professional" photographers!! *THIS GUY IS Un-Freakin-BeLIEvaBLE! JAW DROPPING!! *


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice looking rig.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Skinnyreds (Jan 23, 2007)

CAPTRON does this boat look familiar to you or is it just me?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

> CAPTRON does this boat look familiar to you or is it just me?!?!?!?!?!


DNA test? :-/ 

My boat has never been waxed.

Refined to be moe betta.


----------

